# Google- Taking Care of Business - Stouffville Free Press



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Taking Care of BusinessStouffville Free Press, CanadaThe effervescent owner/operator of the Hearty Artichoke Health Food Store in downtown Stouffville was diagnosed with *irritable bowel syndrome* at the age of 16, and had long since resigned herself to a life of discomfort and prescription drugs. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

